# Game Tables & Game Rooms Facebook group.



## Maul (Dec 24, 2019)

Hey fellow gamers,

I created a Facebook group that showcases gamers Gamer Rooms and Game tables.

Its goal is to show off and inspire others to build game tables or how to organize or decorate their game rooms.

Check it out by clicking on the Facebook link below:










						GAME ROOMS & GAME TABLES | Facebook
					

A group dedicated to showing off gamers GAME ROOMs & GAME TABLE setups.....and maybe inspiring other gamers to build their own.




					www.facebook.com


----------

